# Who makes the best Aluminum boat trailer



## chumin (Dec 14, 2005)

My trailer is in need of a lot of repair so I am going to replace it. 
Who makes the best aluminum boat trailer?

Going to be for a 18' Ft. Boston Whaler Outrage.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Coastline.........Coastline...........Coastline


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Horizon- Horizon- Horizon- Horizon


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The BEST is ROLLS AXLE made in Florida - you will not find a nicer trailer! http://www.rollsaxle.com/

Now, locally... Coastline and I've been very satisfied with McClain trailers.


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

I have had them all and i can assure you that Coastline is the best by far down here. ask for danny, hes the owner and hes straight up and builds great trailors, and takes care of his customers. 
Coastline Trailors 361-785-4073 in seadrift


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Who knows .......


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

NOT MAGICTILT TRAILERS


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I looked at McClain and Horizon at the boat show and the Horizon appeared to be the better built trailer. IMO


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

doesn't the outrage require a bunk? i guess coastline makes bunk trailers?


----------



## chumin (Dec 14, 2005)

*Best Trailer*

Thanks for all the info.
I'll try to decide from those recomended.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redfishandy said:


> NOT MAGICTILT TRAILERS


:rotfl::rotfl: x2


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*First Do A Search for Aluminum Trailers*

Read ALL the references for Coastline...

Then go see Marty at Coastline Trailers....

You will then have the best built aluminum trailer on the market,..

SG


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Gamble said:


> Coastline.........Coastline...........Coastline


What he said.

Mike


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Thay are just like boat's mines the best........


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> :rotfl::rotfl: x2


Magic Tilt..pure junk.


----------



## chumin (Dec 14, 2005)

*Boat Trailer*

Thanks again everyone. Very helpful !!!


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

Jsteckler said:


> I have had them all and i can assure you that Coastline is the best by far down here. ask for danny, hes the owner and hes straight up and builds great trailors, and takes care of his customers.
> Coastline Trailors 361-785-4073 in seadrift


Correction, Marty is owner. Dont know why I wrote danny. Talk to marty, he will take care of you.
jeff s


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

i disagree with statement about Magic tilt being junk. You could not give me a Horizon trailer and would never own one. Coastline will be my next trailer and they build one heck of a trailer with an awesome warranty and company to back.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jsteckler said:


> I have had them all and i can assure you that Coastline is the best by far down here. ask for danny, hes the owner and hes straight up and builds great trailors, and takes care of his customers.
> Coastline Trailors 361-785-4073 in seadrift


I thought Marty owned it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Look up 3 posts...


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Coastline or Tex-ALL (paragod on this forum) are both good Texas built trailers


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

Marty is the man, plus you get the pencil marks for free.....Coastline


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tex-All Aluminum Trailers*

(Paragod) Ty built me a pretty sweet trailer. His customer service is pretty impressive. I would definately recommend him to anyone looking for a trailer.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

That's a pretty open ended question depending on what you are using if for, how often, and what your budget is. My answer would be any manufacturer that uses as much stainless as possible and welds the trailer frame, joints, and risers. MYCO comes to my mind but they are MUCH more expensive than the ibeam aluminum with brakets. Over time, all of those bolts and brakets holding everything together will loosen plus the boat support, rigidity, and trailerability are not nearly as good. If you can swing it, go MYCO or the like.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

If the welds break on your t-top with no weight what about your 10,000 boat sitting on the inside edge of a I-beam ???


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

I here Paragod does a good job so x3 or 4 for Paragod


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

paragod said:


> If the welds break on your t-top with no weight what about your 10,000 boat sitting on the inside edge of a I-beam ???


Great marketing although not true. Those things are built to hold and carry the weight. I have fought with the bolts and brackets long enough. My MYCO on my 34 has never given me a problem.

He asked for the best and it isn't a trailer loaded with bolts and brackets. Sorry.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Coastline - I have had 2 and have 1 on order now. Had a brake failure on 1 of them (post waranty). Marty shipped me a whole new set of brakes, rotors and a new wheel and tire to replace the ruined 1 - all no charge. Again, that was after waranty period. How could I buy elsewhere?


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Not sure where you are located... But it would be worth giving Specialty Aluminum Works in Victoria a call. Like the others mentioned, very good people who stand behind their product.


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I was not impressed with the customer service from Specialty Aluminum Works. As for the trailer, I had one break light fall off and one of the amber lights stop working after just a couple of uses on the trailer they built for me.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

UNLEASHED said:


> Great marketing although not true. Those things are built to hold and carry the weight. I have fought with the bolts and brackets long enough. My MYCO on my 34 has never given me a problem.
> 
> He asked for the best and it isn't a trailer loaded with bolts and brackets. Sorry.


I had a 40 Myco and it was not made of Ibeams as we are talking about my Myco was cchannel and the cross memebers set inside the c from top to bottom and welded all the way around I do agree I dont think anyone makes a heavier built trailer than Myco but u dont see them under 50K boat (new) it would be a hard sell Mc Clain made one also for a Formula and I have not seen another it was over 10 k dollars for that trailer its alot of aluminum and alot of welding I bet over 80 man hrs to make it. I used for 5 yrs for hauling got slow and sold it I have a 40 ft Magnum gooseneck now for hauling good trailer but u couldnt give me on of their aluminum ones.

If it loads good pulls straight and it dosnt break then its a good trailer.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

sad3sm


southtxhunter said:


> I was not impressed with the customer service from Specialty Aluminum Works. As for the trailer, I had one break light fall off and one of the amber lights stop working after just a couple of uses on the trailer they built for me.


sad3sm


----------



## chumin (Dec 14, 2005)

*New Trailer*

I want again to thank everyone for all of this great information.

It was a hard decision which trailer to purchase but I ended up purchasing a Coastline Trailer.

The people at Coastline were great to deal with and the trailer looks great and fits the boat good.

The boat sets a little higher on the trailer then my last trailer so I hope I can launch with having to back to far down the ramp.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

chumin said:


> I want again to thank everyone for all of this great information.
> 
> It was a hard decision which trailer to purchase but I ended up purchasing a Coastline Trailer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had better luck with Coastline than I did. I tried several times and couldn't get a response out of Coastline about specs and pricing. Their loss..


----------



## bills106 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, that's suprising. I called them over the holidays and got an answer on the second ring and a price in minutes. I did try to email them first and called a couple days later after not getting a response. They even volunteered to deliver it all the way to NC (if an offshore fishing trip was involved, way better than truck freight!). It was a better price than I could find locally and using way better materials. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

Good luck on your new purchase! Coastline makes a great product1


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

.......yep, you gotta love it when the OWNER greets you with a welding hood on his head. Marty is first class and builds a great trailer.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

UNLEASHED said:


> Great marketing although not true. Those things are built to hold and carry the weight. I have fought with the bolts and brackets long enough. My MYCO on my 34 has never given me a problem.
> 
> He asked for the best and it isn't a trailer loaded with bolts and brackets. Sorry.


 With all due respect, an aluminum trailer that "isn't laoded with gussets" won't hold up for long(relatively speaking). Butt welding C-channel, I-beam, angel or square tubing without gusseting(heavily) is a bad idea at best. A welder who can weld aluminum properly(not with a spool gun) won't be cheap, they aren't sitting around street corners waiting for a job. As stated above, man hours and material would be high. Bolting aluminum allows the material to flex but not break. Bolts need attention no doubt but a shoddy spoolgun weld WILL crack going down the road. A crack unnoticed under a 34' boat becomes a break. A break on an aluminum trailer, under a heavy load at 70 mph could get sporty real quick.


----------



## mthieme (May 23, 2006)

Marty does a great job. He has a special rod he uses on his trailer's. I'm not sure what is so special about it, but he calls it the "Blue Vein". If you ask him, he'll show you.


----------

